# On the Job Oddities?



## EphemeralStick (Jul 1, 2011)

No need for the dirty details but what's something strange or silly that's happened while your working? As an escort I sometimes come across strange things.

One major one that sticks out was from the time he picked me up, to when we were back at his place, all the way to when he dropped me off, we listened to nothing but Celine Dion. 3 hours of Celine Dion. I practically ran out of his car haha.

[side note: figured this would be a good ice breaker for this sub-forum]


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 1, 2011)

haha interesting story! i don't have anything like that myself, but im interested in the stories people have to tell.


----------



## ent_ink (Jul 2, 2011)

One guy I was with for a while had a tendency to motor mouth and just start talking and talking. So since we both into fetish and that's what he was indulging he'd calm down was to attach his gas mask re-breather to a modded vaporiser and smoke to calm himself down and stop blabbering.

Was so fucking grateful...


----------



## iamwhatiam (Nov 18, 2011)

one guy paid a friend and myself to tickle each others feet for 5 minutes in his car, while he jacked off to it. back years ago, there was this guy i'd visit who'd pay me like 40 or 50 or somethin...but all he wanted me to do was to take a shower with him, then give a little massage and just lay there cuddling. he specifically told me not to touch him or do anything sexual (he was a closeted Christian case)


----------



## L.C. (Nov 18, 2011)

I did some community service at an old folks home when I was 13. While I was doing some painting, an old woman came out of her room topless. She had a bra in her hand trying to get me to help her put it on. Well, at 13 her saggy tits put me into fight or flight mode. Needless to say I took flight. If her bits and pieces were in the right places, and she was a lot younger it would have been a different story.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 18, 2011)

I wasn't really on the job, but this made me go take a shit afterwards

Sitting in the hipster park in Philly... I forget the name but its across the street from Barnes and Nobles. So I'm sitting next to a drunk guy and a drug dealing hippy wino. Old guys, about 68 years old, walking a poodle. Guy asks me "Hey, do you need some help?" I'm like "..Uhh, sure?" He reaches in his pocket, no wallet, and pulls out 4 $20 bills. $60 of that ended up going to food, while $20 of it went to me, Tony, his drunk friend and Kahn (Yeah, he was there, but he was crack spanging). We got some shit vodka and ice cream with the $20 lol


----------



## river dog (Nov 18, 2011)

4 20 dolla bills, 420, shoulda got ganja...and ice cream


----------

